# Aires on a shoestring



## Dezi (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, Just got back from our 6 weeks meander visiting our Continental Family & friends. I am in the process of uploading photos of Aires & picnic sites we stayed on. I will put them on this forum complete with co ordinates a.s.a.p.

We were in italy & Italy got kicked out of the World cup.
We were in France & France got kick out.

Got back to England on Saturday & England ----. 

Soooorrrryyyyy

Dezi


----------



## Higgy (Jun 28, 2010)

Do us all a favour and get over to Germany. Lol


----------



## defitzi (Jun 28, 2010)

*jonah*

so where's your whale?


----------



## Nosha (Jun 28, 2010)

You're a bloody jinks!!!!!!!!!!!

We stayed on a lovely Aire at Millery between Metz and Nancy right on the banks of the river Moselle, water, waste & FREE!

Also on the way back at Bevey just south west of Mons, not such a nice view, but a gravel carpark in a village; quiet with water, waste & FREE!

Now why can't we welcome people to our villages rather than banning them or ripping them off??!!


----------



## Dezi (Jun 29, 2010)

Below are some of the FREE aires,& picnic sites  we used on the latest trip. 
Copy & paste co ordinates into Google Earth, photos to follow. I would like to thank young Leo in Belgium for his tip about buying fuel in MARTELANGE, instead of my normal habit of any supermarket in Luxembourg. The main street has about 15 garages all competing. The conversion rate worked out at 86p a litre.   
I will try to answer any questions about of the sites listed below. 
Dezi
Legend = Q – quiet = W – water = T – toilets.
1] BACCARAT  48 27’45N  6 44’11E – Q W T
2] COL DU BONHOMME 48 09’56N  7 04’46E – Q T
3] KONSTANZ  ( handy for Mainau isle)  47 41’19N 9 09’32E – Q
4] CHIAVENNA 46 18’55N  9 23’48E  - Q W T 
5] SAVINES – LE – LAC 44 31’51N  6 25’46E – Q T
6] ROSANS 44 23’21N 5 28’15E –  Q W T 
7] AVIGNON 43 57’05N 4 47’56E – Q T
8] SETE 43 24’29N 3 40’08E –  W T
9] CARCASSONNE ( Free 8-9 PM) 43 12’30N 2 21’57E – Q W T 
10] CAJARC 44 29’04N 1 50’43E – Q W T 
11] CAHORS 44 26’25N 1 26’27E – Q W T 
12] MONTFORT 44 50’07N 1 14’54E – Q W T 
13] ST VINCENT – DE – COSSE 44 49’35N 1 05’54E – Q W T  
14] LE BUGUE 44 54’59N 0 55’40E – Q T 
15] PONT SAINT-MAMET 44 59’15N 0 35’39E – Q 
16] PERIGUEUX 45 11’07N 0 43’38E  Q (This aire has been relocated to the other side of the river) –
17] BRANTOME  45 21’43N 0 38’50E –  Q W T  ( 2 Euros a night ) 
18] NERSAC 45 37’33N 0 03’00E – Q W T 
19] ROCHEFORT 45 56’39N 0 57’20E – Q
20] LA TABARIERE 46 39’40N 1 02’39E – Q 
21] GOURNAY-EN-BRAY 49 28’49N 1 43’32E Q


----------



## Dezi (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, Photos to go with some of the locations above. 





















































Dezi


----------



## GregM (Jul 1, 2010)

Great pics Dezi, got to get the map out now and see where these all are


----------



## Dezi (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, Next lot.





















Thats yer lot.

Dezi


----------



## Nosha (Jul 1, 2010)

Great pic's... only wish I could add my two, Millery & Bevay - both free!

The website I found to be VERY usefull (which Dezi will soon exceed!) is Motorcaravan Sites Review who has listed many aires in Europe with a pic and one line description.


----------



## edelc (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok maybe a stupid question, but do any of these aires have loos? I know you are supposed to bring your own, but our van is too tiny to have one.


----------



## Dezi (Jul 3, 2010)

edelc said:


> Ok maybe a stupid question, but do any of these aires have loos? I know you are supposed to bring your own, but our van is too tiny to have one.



Hi, if you read the legend where I have put the map locations

it explains all the facilities that are available.

Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jul 3, 2010)

*aires*

Thanks for the photos Dezi
great set of places to go

weez
Tony


----------



## edelc (Jul 3, 2010)

Dezi said:


> Hi, if you read the legend where I have put the map locations
> 
> it explains all the facilities that are available.
> 
> Dezi




got it, thanks


----------



## Nosha (Jul 5, 2010)

NO loos on the ones we used!


----------



## Basil (Jul 5, 2010)

Would much rather have air on a g string..


----------



## Dezi (Jul 6, 2010)

Basil said:


> Would much rather have air on a g string..




Please don't tell me that it took you a week to work out that
 connection. 

Dezi


----------



## Belgian (Jul 6, 2010)

edelc said:


> Ok maybe a stupid question, but do any of these aires have loos? I know you are supposed to bring your own, but our van is too tiny to have one.


I seldom saw a loo on a French aire.
However, and old law says every municipality should have public toilets.
Sometimes good hidden, sometimes french style hole in the ground, sometimes dirty, sometimes very neat.....
But they are there..... somewhere


----------



## John H (Jul 6, 2010)

edelc said:


> Ok maybe a stupid question, but do any of these aires have loos? I know you are supposed to bring your own, but our van is too tiny to have one.



The website CAMPINGCAR-INFOS will tell you which aires have loos (as will any of the guides to aires which you can buy in French supermarkets/garages etc). One or two even have showers - the best one I know has loos, showers and electric hook-up, all for free! Happy travels


----------



## defitzi (Jul 6, 2010)

but no one kicked u out? remarkable ...... a'n dre wus so much kinkin' goin on .....
mus be ur undoubted charm. Most wlcome-like cead mile failte...


----------



## defitzi (Jul 6, 2010)

yayaya a miliioon yayayas
we chase and prosecute intead....and folk ask why I don't stopover between ferries from dover liverpool! course it cheaper-I dont spend o ne misedrable cent but I spend most of my money on the continent!


----------



## defitzi (Jul 6, 2010)

dezi u is a rotter...making me mad I spending o muh summer in hospital in GFhent instead of touring. I know all these spots and for sure u picked a pretty good route -and wot a difference to UK....and safe too! I out hosp (ghent) soon, and after rest  may yet find time for a trip after my postponed sailing holiday.great pics and ever so nostalgic: they should encourage many folk to go voyaging!


----------



## Dezi (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, Madam has just reminded me that most of the Aires we used are included in the 9,500 P.O.I.s I posted on this site in April.

Dezi


----------



## Basil (Jul 6, 2010)

Dezi said:


> Please don't tell me that it took you a week to work out that
> connection.
> 
> Dezi



I dont think so... ive not been lookin...as not on much...


----------

